# Black Box vs Procenium



## koncept (Jun 9, 2005)

I have seen people mention they have a "black box" or "procenium" theater. What is the difference between them, and are there benefits to one or the other?


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not sure what a black box is, but I know we have a procenium. To try to explain the difference is hard just because its a very visual thing. Our procenium is basically a wall, but the edge of a wall. You have your main theatre space that has all the battons over it, and then a section in the front closer to the audience that just has the theatre's ceiling above it. Normally there is a large arching wall or something that seperates these two spaces. That wall or the inside edge of the wall is the procenium as I have always known it. Thats kinda the best I can say, hopefully someone will come in and post a picture.

~Nick


----------



## RedEyeProd (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is an image of a "pros" arch theatre


----------



## jumpjet (Jun 9, 2005)

> What is the difference between them, and are there benefits to one or the other?



It's less about the benefits and more about the different purposes. As mentioned earlier, a black box is a much more intimate space. It's more suited to small plays, drama, etc. Bad college theatre, things like that. Typically in a small room like "guest" said. There is typically a very low lighting grid that covers the entire room to allow for lots of experimental possibilities. 

A procenium is more like a hole in the wall. There is usually not much stage that protrudes beyond the arch, and there is (hopefully) a good deal of wing space on either side, and fly space above. 

Guest also mentioned a thrust stage, which is a bit like a procenium, but usually has a good portion of the stage jutting out and surrounded by audience on three sides.


----------



## koncept (Jun 9, 2005)

That makes sense. I have only worked with "procenium" type stages. We have built a thrust on one of them, and on another i consider it a "black box" based on your description. this helps make things much more clearer


----------



## jonhirsh (Jun 9, 2005)

its funny allot of people doubt the black box but here is a pic of a show i did in the Dave phillips studio theatre and its a black box and it turnd out great. 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/Can You See Me Yet/IMG_0009.jpg


http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/Can You See Me Yet/IMG_0033.jpg

hope that helps to show a black box
JH

ps for more pics check it out here http://photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/
the show is can you see me yet?


----------



## jumpjet (Jun 9, 2005)

> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/jonhirsh/Can You See Me Yet/IMG_0033.jpg



Lol, yes, in that one you can clearly see the black box...


----------

